# Company Logo :)



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

So... though I am only 17 and won't be starting my company officially for a couple years I decided to get my buddy to make me a logo and in a couple hours he got back to me with this  the first one with the background is what it will look like except the second one, the shavings are a little thinner at the tips and he also included a shaving coming from the mouth of the plane  annd I also thought it was cool how he, without me mentioning it made the planed part of the board smooth and the rest rough 

I'm hoping to make this into a branding iron at some point, but it's a start  I thought I would share it with you all and see what you thought! enjoy!


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Very Cool. :thumbsup:

Lets us know when the Hats and T-Shirts are ready for sale. :yes:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like a winner.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Coming from a former professional graphic designer..That's a winner!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

You know i have been looking at your work on here for weeks now and wondering if the pic was you or the posters son
you are 17?
wow you have got great talent and you will go places with it
did your dad or someone give you this desire for woodworking?
tell me or us why you love it so much?
im really curious
great logo 
and great work you do
Robert


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Awsome!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Great Logo !!!! :thumbsup:

Glad to see young craftsmen/artists in the "trades".

Keep the Lord first and the rest will come in time.

There's several masters on this site that can help you with technical wisdom and their "hindsights" of "what to do AND NOT to do" in growing a productive business and the craftsmanship they can inspire.

I started in 1983 in cabinet and furniture but no true earthly master craftsmen to guide me. I used my little craftsmanship gained at the time to advance into the remodel/restoration business but so many so-called "carpenters" with bad advice left me digging for quality lasting results. I asked/prayed to the Lord give me the wisdom of discerning correct and incorrect procedures and He did through faith in Him. He's allowed me to master many trades and overcome huge giants. Mastered most construction trades, fabrication/design/manufacturing both metal and wood, welding, sheetmetal. The Lord's been GOOD.

I miss not mastering (yet) the furniture/cabinet trade but learned enough not to be mislead in quality. I mastered the basic techniques but not the craftsmanship.

I and I'm sure others here wish we had the internet oppurtunities to get the wide vast opinions and guidance available when we started many moons and sleepless nights ago.

I pray the Lord's Blessings are with you on your journey,
Tim


----------



## russjohnson (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice logo. I think that is a winner there. Good luck with your business.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

It's a keeper!
Owned a printing business for the past 20 years, and that is perfect!

Rick


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Your logo = A+

Your work = A++


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I love the logo. I'm not so sure I would have posted it on a public forum for fear of someone stealing it before you register it. Good luck to you. I wish I was 17 again and could start over and persue a career doing something I love.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Excellent logo. I suggest making the bottom of the bottom plank smooth, as the rough look there seems to me to be a bit jarring ... just MY opinion, you should obviously go with what YOU feel is right.

Paul


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

phinds said:


> Excellent logo. I suggest making the bottom of the bottom plank smooth, as the rough look there seems to me to be a bit jarring ... just MY opinion, you should obviously go with what YOU feel is right.
> 
> Paul


 +1 I agree that if the bottom plank was smooth, it would look that much better!! That being said, it still looks really good now!!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm glad you all like it as much as I do! and thanks BB and Paul for your input I just asked him if he could do that so I'll post a pic of it when he's done. Also I'm hoping to get a link to his website if any of you would be interested or am looking for a logo for your business! 

To answer your question Robert, I am 17 and that's me in the avatar. I am also the one who's been building the kitchen cabinets, but I do need to thank my mom, she's been the one painting everything. (a Job I really don't prefer to do.) haha and my dad and I teamed up while working on the boxes. The rest, drawers, face frames, doors, hardware, crown molding, and so on I made  

Thank you so much Tim for your words of encouragement  I am and will continue to seek the Lord as to where he wants me to go with my life, career. If he has somewhere else for me apart from the woodworking path. I guess I'll pack my bags! haha 

again I'm glad you all like the logo! and Thanks again for the input and encouragement  

Levi


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

here's the tweaked logo  hope you like it! and here's a link to the guy who made the logo, http://siah.ca/jeremiah/mywork.html he's amazing to work with! Not to mention I am soo so pleased with how it turned out!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

WOW, that made a bigger difference than I thought it would. That looks sweet, I love it!!

It's really cool to see someone your age putting out the quality of work that you do. Keep at it and again, I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## russjohnson (Dec 11, 2010)

Agreed the smoothed bottom is better.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

oh and Robert, to answer your question as to why I love woodworking so much or where the desire for it came about...

My dad has always been a "handy man" I guess you could say, and has been teaching me growing up, whether electrical, plumbing, framing, shingling, drywalling so and so forth. he's been such a blessing to me! Now for the finish carpentry side of things I guess I always had an itch to make stuff out of wood when I was a kid and kinda took off when my dad began to give me permission to use the power tools as I grew older. so you're right to say I love it!  

Levi


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

if the paper is part of the logo, i would make the paper smaller. maybe a little shadow and some bevel, like this. ps i like the rough bottom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is a fantastic logo. I've always been a firm believer that when you truly enjoy something, it shows in your work. It definitely shows in *your* work and now it shows in your logo. Absolutely fantastic. I can't say it enough. :thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah I don't know if the paper will stick around or not... I haven't decided i think it may come and go depending on the usage of the logo...


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

maybe personalize it with your name


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

well I'm also looking at getting my signature made into a branding iron as well  here's a pic of it.. so then depending on the project I can switch them out from business to personal.


----------



## Devon7234 (Jan 6, 2011)

Some formal education would be very beneficial to you for your future endeavors. Advertising, marketing, business, accounting. Check out engineering if its something that interests you too. Norm Abrams rocks a mechanical engineering degree from U. Mass if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

here is your signiture added to logo


----------



## OaklandWoodworks (Jan 17, 2011)

Great Logo!!!


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*yay for logo's...*

logo looks good dude!!!

however, i have to agree with Jack Warner on the rough bottom. has more character to it i think. but like was said...do what makes you happiest!!!

i started my woodworking education when i was 17. guidance counselor told me i'll never be a student. so half the day in lame classes then second half on a 20 min bus ride to a carpentry school. it was awesome!!! 
unfortunately i took about 12 years off and on with it cause i was a touring musician and could only work odd jobs that would let me leave for 2 months at a time or throw away jobs.
i back in full swing now though. worked at 2 cabinet shops last year and now i have my own business. its about 50% woodworking related but im doing other woodworking things on the side too. keep it up dude...you'll never learn enough and you'll never lose interest!!!

-Jason
(FiveOneSix)


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm glad you all like it! and thanks again for the advice and ideas for different looks on the logo


----------

